
Tesla Directors, in Damage Control Mode, Want Elon Musk to Stop Tweeting - tango24
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/business/dealbook/tesla-board-musk-tweets.html
======
mhkool
The video titled 'don´t talk to the police'
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE)
is a very serious message from a lawyer and a cop not to say a single word
since it _will_ be used against you. The same is true for Musk and twitter.

